# Goodbye to Heidi



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We don't seem to get much over 13, but I shouldn't complain. She had a good long life, and I put her down when she could still walk, still loved to eat, still knew and loved me. But, she couldn't get up yesterday and was dragging that back end. Today she was walking but I could see how much pain she was in. I had to make the decision, and I went with her two hours ago. 

It was awful. It always is. They sedated her and she went peaceably. But I always feel like they trust me and I let them down. I never think that they trust me not to let them suffer unnecessarily. 

Heidi was fun and beautiful and easy to train and easy to care for, and I just couldn't turn the clock back. She never had any babies for me, though I bred her to some great dogs. But that's ok. She was still worth a million bucks. She gave me ribbons and made me walk on air, gave me a huge head. 

Once I watched a video of her going through a rally course with me, and she hadn't been off the property or trained in 3 years. She looked so polished with that staring in my eyes-type heel that I hate so much. She looked like someone other than me put tons of work into her. 

I don't know if this will work or not, but I will try to post a picture. Run free my baby Heidi. Babsy's ashes will go with you.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a beautiful lady. It's never easy. It shouldn't be. 
She was loved.
Run free Heidi.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

How beautiful she was! What a lovely tribute. When it's the right time, you know it. I'm really sorry.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What a pretty girl! Run free little one! 13 years is a long time for these dogs. I guess it is the best we can hope for. So sorry for your loss Sue. You've been hit really hard the last few months. It must be very hard on you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so very sorry. My best to you at this time. I can see that look from her in the pic, that look that says "I will live for ever for you"...and she will
RIP beautiful Heidi


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

She was beautiful....13 years is never ever enough...it's a cliche I guess but even when I know we've done the right thing for the dog....it's like the song lyric...."one more day"......RIP girl..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Sue, what a beautiful face. She loved and trusted you to do the right thing for her, just like you did her whole life. She looks like she and my Tessa could be sisters. Peace be with you on this difficult night and following days. I know it's been a rough rough year. It wouldn't hurt if you didn't care so much.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Heidi. You did the right thing for her though it's never easy. We had to do the same for 3 of our babies since January of 2018. It really does stink. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry Sue, no matter how many you lose, it never gets easier. Thoughts and prayers sent to you and yours!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Sue. I’m so sorry. We never have them long enough.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I’m so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. She had a good life with you and was loved. I cry for each of your losses. Too many.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all. I left here and went through and cleaned the kennels and fed everyone, and was going to get to the three old ladies who have to be kenneled separately, now two, and only Odie was at her gate. I though OMG Not Joy, too!!! But she was just looking toward the neighbors in the back of her kennel, she was fine. It's just that I get jumpy and nervous.  

It has been too many in too short a time. I had a litter yesterday. Uzzi is over a year and that was my last. I lost one of the babies today, it wasn't doing good all day. I think the rest of the litter is doing good though. Puppies make me wake up and do what I need to do. They are good for me.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Heidi is beautiful, and her spirit radiates even with one picture. It is never easy but I am so grateful to be able to have access to mobile vets that do the deed at your home, their home, where they are comfortable. I know some people walk out of the area when it’s done but, you owe it to your dog to be there in their last uncertain moments. They trust and love you, and although they might not know exactly what’s going on they believe in you to do what’s best for them. A decade or a little more is never enough, so sad dogs have to come and go.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this Selzer, it's not been the best spring/summer for you. My condolences. But, what a beautiful, clearly engaged old lady. We never have enough time with them. _Vale_, Heidi.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry to read this, Such a pretty girl. Rest in peace Heidi, peace to you selzer.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Selzer, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Heidi was gorgeous. I can tell from your posts how deep your bond was with her and how much she cared for you. I am glad you have puppies in your life right now.


----------



## Carl stott (Sep 10, 2019)

I am sorry for your loss and I am sure Heidi was a great dog and I am sure you will cherish our memory forever I came across your post and it hit Home cause I just lost Gypsy A wonderful shepherd just about six months ago to lymphoma so I just wanted to reach out and let you know I can relate to what you’re going through Rip Heidi I know you deserve it


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear. Looks like she had a great life. Rest in peace pretty girl.


----------

